# JD 6300 Electrical



## johnde21 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a JD 6300 fatm tractor that has resistance between the fuel cutoff at the injection pump and the ign switch . (30 ohms). Which results in a 1.5V drop at the fuel cutoff. Normal?? Does anyone know where I can get a wireing diagram so that I can trouble shoot the problem? The cab work lights are also not working. I checked all the fuses and relays I think.
Dave


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum John! I don't have any electrical diagrams but you might try here:

John Deere Technical Information Bookstore - Home Page

John Deere allow free download for some, at least in the past they did and others you may have to purchase. 

I think I would be taking a close look at a possible pinched wire or wires between the cab and rest of the tractor/engine. 

How much wire chasing have you done so far?


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

Send me a PM.. I have it in PDF... I can email it to you.. 
Bryan
Going to try to upload part of it in a jpeg..


----------



## JDGnut (Mar 21, 2006)

That didn't work the best.. I'll try to get it into a PDF of usable size..


----------

